# 3000 rpm problem / like its hitting a rev limiter



## mustangcobra93 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a 2wd 1989 King Cab SE-V6 pickup. A couple weeks back it suddenly starting acting up at 3000 rpms. When the motor reaches 3000 rpms it is as though I am hitting the rev limiter. The truck starts and drives fine under 3000 rpms. Any ideas what may be causing this? I have already tried the folowing and nothing seemed to help:

cat. converter
cap/rotor
plug wires
spark plugs
coil
the current fuel filter might be a year or so old


----------



## jonnydanger (Apr 6, 2007)

Maybe you should check out this thread: http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/136540-96-4x4-xe-manual-hesitates-bucks-jumps-2500-rpm.html

Is your engine light on?


----------



## mustangcobra93 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the link I'll read it right now. No, my check engine light does not come on.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

While you may be in "fail safe" mode, the link applies to a KA24E engine, which wasn't available in '89, so most of the info is irrelevant. 

If a general inspection of the basics doesn't show any problems, I would check the diagnostic system for codes. Here's a link to how to do this:

BAT Auto Technical-Professional mechanics giving advice-An Educational Site w/ OBD2 Trouble Codes and Technical info & Tool Store.


----------



## paulsurfer (Aug 30, 2006)

Cleaning the MAF sensor worked great for me, I do it every year now


----------

